# If only every BOW blank came out like this!



## philb (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi,

New plating options for me on this on, and a great piece of BOW. Didn't look anything special until it was round! Wish I'd have put it on a Fountain Kit now!!


----------



## Monty (Oct 19, 2012)

Great looking pen, BOW can be funny like that. To quote Forrest Gump "You never know whet you're going to get".


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 19, 2012)

LOVE working with BOW... everything down to the smell.  

Nicely done!  What hardware is that?


----------



## skiprat (Oct 19, 2012)

It is indeed a great blank Phil. Absolutely perfect picture as usual too !!


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 19, 2012)

Smokin' hot!


----------



## Rodnall (Oct 19, 2012)

I  wish my BOW looked like that!


----------



## philb (Oct 19, 2012)

skiprat said:


> It is indeed a great blank Phil. Absolutely perfect picture as usual too !!



Thanks Skip, 
New photo setup for my last few pics, all inside now and in a photo-tent! The outside photography was too hit and miss, waiting for the perfect cloud-sun combination was proving difficult!!


----------



## Mossy (Oct 19, 2012)

Great pen . Bethlehem olive wood rocks

Mossy.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 19, 2012)

Great piece.

1) PSI has a Cigar Fountain that uses the same tubes.

2) This is why I turn my blanks round first so I can at least get an idea of what's inside. Not to say that things can't change dramatically between 3/4s and 1/2 inch, but usually provides some guidance before I drill.


----------



## ianjwebster (Oct 19, 2012)

I really like both the wood and the hardware. Please share what hardware kit you used.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 19, 2012)

Man that is sweet.

Lin.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 19, 2012)

Beatiful work does brings out the beauty of the wood.  You did a great job.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow look at that grain! BOW is just a beautiful wood!


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 19, 2012)

I like it just as it is, Phil. A fountain pen wouldn't look any better than that cigar BP.


----------



## termitedave (Oct 19, 2012)

Great looking Pen!!!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Oct 19, 2012)

That is a gorgeous pen!


----------



## corian king (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## philb (Oct 20, 2012)

Cheers for all the positive comments! 
I'm now going through the BOW stash to see if there's anything similar or better!!


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 20, 2012)

All I can say is...WOW!!!

Jason


----------



## jeff (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats on the cover.


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 28, 2012)

That is a beautiful piece of art! The cigar pens are one of my favorite as well as best selling pens I make. And I especially love the black titanium/gold titanium combination. BOW is an absolute pleasure to work with.

Great work! You've just inspired me to stock back up on BOW.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 28, 2012)

Great looking Cigar Pen Phil and a well deserved front page, Congrats!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations, Phil. Wonderful photo and gorgeous pen! I'm going to enjoy seeing it for the next couple weeks.


----------



## joefyffe (Oct 28, 2012)

philb said:


> Cheers for all the positive comments!
> I'm now going through the BOW stash to see if there's anything similar or better!!


Phil:  I think you will have trouble finding anything "better".  That is one beautiful piece of wood handled with true artistic craftsmanship!


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 28, 2012)

I get my BOW from wooden wonders. I get what he lists as BOW burl. Its a little more expensive than the standard BOW but the results are like the pen pictured in this thread. Well worth the added expense. It looks like he may be curently out of stock though.

The kit looks to me like a Berea hybrid cigar.


----------



## t001xa22 (Oct 28, 2012)

Phil, my congratulations. I have handled some BOW before, but never that nice. Your pen kit finish colors complement the BOW even more.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations Phil. Nice piece of timber indeed.


----------



## philb (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow front page!! Haven't been on here for a couple of days, and nearly didn't notice when I clicked on the front page!!

Thanks for all the positive comments, I'm off to take a copy of the front page!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking neat!  I like it a lot.


----------



## serget (Oct 30, 2012)

Perfect combination and great photography!

I'd just ask what kind of finished was used? It does not look all glossy CA but rather very subtle finish.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 3, 2012)

philb said:


> Hi,
> 
> New plating options for me on this on, and a great piece of BOW. Didn't look anything special until it was round! Wish I'd have put it on a Fountain Kit now!!



Certainly, a beautiful piece of Olive wood...!

Funny that, the day you posted this thread, I did sliced a couple of Olive root slabs, from the large pile I cut a few weeks back and that, I had put a side for further processing ASAP.  That day I did only slice the slabs into small boards to make the pen blanks from.

Those boards are still untouched as I decide to let them dry for a few weeks (pretty hot at the moment, here...!) before I rip them into pen blanks and knife scales.

Some of the slabs and therefore the boards that are coming out of them, have a combination of rood and tree butt woods, as they are quite distinct in colour/grain and density.  The very area were the 2 woods meet is what your pen blank used, seemed to come from.

The bottom part of it, looks like the wide/open grain, with to top in a more tight and straight lines, grain...!

With the gathering of these large Olive tree roots, I have given myself lots of wood to work and play with and also a lot of very exceptional pieces, that vary from Burl to wood that is identical to the blanks in your pen.  I have not had shortage of Olive wood for some years now, and plenty of magnificent blanks *Gems* and hight grade pieces however, these roots are complementing magnificently what I had, but now I have "again" some nice root wood to play with.

Unfortunately, all a bit green yet but soon they will be OK to be worked with...!

Great job you did, and thank you for showing us such a beautiful pen...!

Cheers
George


----------



## philb (Nov 4, 2012)

robutacion said:


> philb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...




They look like they'll make stunning blanks and pens! Will definitely be keeping an eye out for those. I've got another BOW pen that I'll be posting soon, that shows the curve of sapwood and the very stripey heartwood under it.

Also got a nice piece of Platypus Gum that I've made up from your blanks!!


----------



## robutacion (Nov 8, 2012)

Phil,

That is what I expect from a "few" of the pieces I have ripped from the processed roots, with Summer and the hot temps knocking on our door, 6 months should be sufficient to get them "workable" even though, the hots temps will spoil a large number of blanks that in the Winter, would not happen as much, the fast/forced the drying process is, the bigger the "shock and stress the wood is subjected to, behaving accordingly...!:frown:

Bow wood on the other hand, is 99.99% from some part of the tree and not from the root, those are never removed unless as mobs disputes, family vengeances and or, religious wars such as those that have been going on for decades and will continue for a while...!

The say is, "you can't kill a Olive tree...!" however, de-rooting it works...!

The best Olive wood come from the older trees, how long they can go for alive, has been documented as a couple of thousand years however, we rarely see of of those, that still look healthy and vigorous, this one would be the exception to the rule
 and I'm fortunate that I saw in person, a few of these...!:wink:

As for the Platypus Gum Burl pen, that I would like to see, as I do with any pen made from my woods, just feels good...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------

